

Show HN: Our first app – A geo-blogging iOS app with a 3D globe at its heart - amardeepranu
http://cloudit-app.com/

======
JamilD
Love the idea! A few suggestions though:

• The tutorial/intro is very intrusive. Ideally you should just let the user
get started – the UI is intuitive and doesn't need much explanation. Help
pages or instructions should be optional instead of forced; or at least you
should be able to dismiss/skip them quickly.

• Allow users to browse the content without signing in; I want to see what the
product is and how it works before I give you my email address and
information.

• Don't ask permission for push notifications until later; initially I don't
know what they're for and why I'd want them from your app. [1]

But it's a great app overall. Also noticed you're from U of T Engineering --
I'm in ECE1T6, so hi! :)

[1] [http://techcrunch.com/2014/04/04/the-right-way-to-ask-
users-...](http://techcrunch.com/2014/04/04/the-right-way-to-ask-users-for-
ios-permissions/)

~~~
amardeepranu
Hey man! Thanks for the great feedback! Much appreciated. Working on an update
right now, so I'll keep these things in mind. MIE1T4+PEY here :) good luck on
exams!

